
Your favorite Twitter bots are about die, thanks to upcoming rule changes - donohoe
https://qz.com/1422765/your-favorite-twitter-bots-are-about-die-thanks-to-upcoming-rule-changes/
======
sharemywin
Wouldn't it be easy to just allow people to mark their account as a bots.

Also, I assume most bots use an api. why not list the source of the tweet and
add a filter. mobile twitter app, buffer, etc. You need to register to use the
api I assume.

